# Bala sharks



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

So far the piraya have no interest in them. They are pretty cool to have shoeling with my p's. And they do a hell of a clean up job. The damn pleco hides all the time, never comes out. He gets all his food from where he sits under the driftwood. Atleast these guys are out in the open. Theres not a nip on them. The piraya will instantly hit feeders though. So i am happy they are still around.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

great to hear - get a pic and enter it for pic of the month


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How long they been in there?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

3 weeks now and doing good.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

good stuff and they grow huge , mine were 8" before they died from pop-eye


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

ur pleco prolly comes out at night to eat...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Croz said:


> good stuff and they grow huge , mine were 8" before they died from pop-eye


 what is pop-eye ???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pop-eye is a desiese which can cause the fishes eyes to buldge out, its a bit like a black moor goldfish's eyes


----------

